# Eclipse local history, Kommentare hinzufügen möglich?



## BlaBlubbinger (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei Eclipse gibt es ja die local history, aber mich stört, dass ich da keine Kommentare hinzufügen kann in der Localhistory-View. So eine Versionsbeschreibung würde ja immerhin zeigen welche Funktionalität oder Bugs in dem jeweiligen Speicherstand enthalten wäre. Darum gibt es ja bei Subversion auch diese Möglichkeit. Geht das also auch bei LocalHistory oder nicht? Wenn nicht, wäre diese localhstory ja ziemlich halbgar.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## maki (31. Mai 2012)

Die Localhistory ist keine Versionverwaltung im eigentlichen Sinne mit Kommentaren etc., sondern nur was sehr eingeschränktes, oder auch "halbgares" wenn man denn so möchte.
Der einzige Zweck ist, dass man sehen was lokal verändert wurde, mehr nicht, es ersetzt keine Versionsverwaltung.


----------



## BlaBlubbinger (1. Jun 2012)

Ich hab gerade NetBeans installiert und da kann man auch die local history kommentieren. Macht einen guten ersten Eindruck dieses NetBeans.


----------



## HoaX (2. Jun 2012)

Du sagst ja selbst, es gibt z.B. Subversion, CVS, Git, Mercurial, ... 2-3 Mausklicks und man hat sein lokales Repository eingerichtet. Wozu das Rad neu erfinden? Die lokale Historie ist im Vergleich zu den genannten VCS ehr ein rundes Konfetti: Schaut auf den ersten Blick annähernd aus wie ein Rad, ist leicht, aber nicht wirklich belastbar und auch der Leistungsumfang... wozu da noch Energie reinstecken?


----------

